# Driver side sun visor broken



## collin81 (Oct 16, 2004)

I have a problem I dont know how to even find info on, so I thought I'd ask here.

The drivers side sun visor on my 99 Nissan Sentra broke a month or so ago. I was driving down the road, flipped it down, and I heard a snap. The visor just hung there like a gym sock on a shower rod. If you pushed it up it wouldn't stay up, and if you pushed it forward it wouldn't stay forward. I was able to slide it off and all that was left was a nub about 2 inches long. 

How do I fix this? Is this a problem i need to take to a dealer or can I handle it myself?

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

collin81 said:


> I have a problem I dont know how to even find info on, so I thought I'd ask here.
> 
> The drivers side sun visor on my 99 Nissan Sentra broke a month or so ago. I was driving down the road, flipped it down, and I heard a snap. The visor just hung there like a gym sock on a shower rod. If you pushed it up it wouldn't stay up, and if you pushed it forward it wouldn't stay forward. I was able to slide it off and all that was left was a nub about 2 inches long.
> 
> ...


mine isnt broken in the same fashon but when ever i rotate the visor up or down it pops out of that plastic thing that holds it bubt it easily goes back in...ofcourse you can always go to the stealership or a junkyard or go to clasifieds and buy one 
i bet it cant be to0 hard


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

new they run about $20


----------



## April_Kitty (Jul 14, 2006)

I had that same exact thing happened to me....TWICE! As I was flipping it down, I heard that snap both times. When it happened the first time, I went on Ebay and bought a replacement....That was 8 months ago. Just yesterday, as I was driving to work, I heard that snap again! I'm not even sure if I should waste my money and buy another one for the second time. Can't I just get a pair of nicer quality ones that would fit into my '98 200SX?


----------

